# Fly Rod and Reel Help



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

TFO proII, BVK or mangrove series 8 wt, rio bonefish quickshooter line, or Scientific angler redfish mastery series, As for a reel, There is a guy on here Tim Gleason who is selling the new Cheeky reels for a great price (http://cheekyfishing.com/pages/fly-reels). 

I started fly fishing a year ago and this is what I started with and now I am getting better and have upgraded to a sage Xi3, Got it on here from Danny Moody along with a Tibor everglades reel. The technique is not easy at first and definitely takes patience and practice. I can lawncast much better than I can cast when I am on the bow of a boat


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Agree with TFO or Redington as they have great warranty to replace broken rods. Fly rods are very delicate tools and lead eyed flies can fracture the tip easily.
Just remember to keep a sense of humor and pinch those barbs down. Not only will it make it easier to release fish but also your ear or what ever you happen to pin.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

PeteS said:


> I have gone from an offshore boat to a bay boat and now I'm going to a Beavertail Skiff, all my fishing has either been live baiting or top water/jig. Don't get me wrong I love the style of fishing that I do but I'm thinking I might like to try my hand at fly fishing but I know absolutely nothing about it. I was hoping for some help from you guys.
> I have thousand of $$$ in existing rods and reels so I don't want to go crazy in case I either don't like it or I put a fly hook in the back of my head and require medical treatment.
> What is a good starter combo for the typical flats entree (Redfish, Snook and Trout)


If you're serious I have an 8wt tfo mangrove for sale or maybe trade. I could also hook you up with some flies. TFO has a great warranty program too.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Good recommendations above. The Quick Shooter or Redfish are good suggestions as well. TFO and Redington make good stuff and have good warranty programs when you need them. None will break the bank and you will have good stuff to learn on. Welcome to a new addiction.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

PeteS said:


> I have gone from an offshore boat to a bay boat and now I'm going to a Beavertail Skiff, all my fishing has either been live baiting or top water/jig. Don't get me wrong I love the style of fishing that I do but I'm thinking I might like to try my hand at fly fishing but I know absolutely nothing about it. I was hoping for some help from you guys.
> I have thousand of $$$ in existing rods and reels so I don't want to go crazy in case I either don't like it or I put a fly hook in the back of my head and require medical treatment.
> What is a good starter combo for the typical flats entree (Redfish, Snook and Trout)


Re-Post this question on the Fly Fishing section on this site. You'll get plenty of comments there, as well as these guys above.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

So...you are evolving as an angler...congrats!

Come join us in the fly forum.


----------

